# Symbols for the Schools of Magic



## Imagicka (Mar 21, 2007)

Greetings...

Was there any symbols that were associated with the 8 schools of magic? 

If so, what product had these? 

Are they anywhere online?


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 21, 2007)

I (or my DM) had some symbols for the schools for a wizards' brotherhood/PrC in our first campaign. When I get back home, I'll see if I still have the brotherhood's coat-of-arms (with the symbols in it).


----------



## Perun (Mar 21, 2007)

Imagicka said:
			
		

> Greetings...
> 
> Was there any symbols that were associated with the 8 schools of magic?
> 
> ...




The beginning of the Magic chatper in the PH (p. 169) has school symbols on it (see the whole image here). These are the same ones that appeared in the black-cover version of the AD&D 2e PHB (see attachment; hope I'm not breaching any CoC by posting it; it's from the 2e Core Rules CD).

Regards.


----------



## Jadeite (Mar 21, 2007)

Dragon 302, page 51, introduced symbols representing the eight schools. They weren't official, though.


----------



## silvermane (Mar 21, 2007)

Based on the image above, quick symbols can be made using the Unicode block characters (U+250A-U+25DB). For example, apply white/black diamond, circle, square and triangle to opposing schools of magic. Not all fonts have them, though.


----------



## Imagicka (Mar 22, 2007)

Greetings...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 22, 2007)

One possibility is to take some symbols from NWN/NWN2. All the spells have symbols there, you just have to choose some signature spells for each school and use those symbols. That's what we did back then (though it was BG2 then, as NWN was still in the making back then)


----------

